# Staffordshire Royal Infirmary, March 2019



## KPUrban_ (Mar 26, 2019)

*Intro*​In September 2018 we made two visits to this district hospital and over the Christmas period I had realised that A) my photos were crap. and B) we had missed an operating theater and a staircase. Once again I got in contact to a few people, one which we bumped into on the day, and planned another explore.

*The Explore*
We arrived bright and early, that's if you call 10am early, and shortly found that the area we previously entered into had been boarded.

We found that security had taken unusual measures, boarding any areas that could lead to the majority to the hospital and locking internal doorways. This meant we could no longer shoot the main operating room (Theater 2) with the large window.

One in and unsure if we could get out, we found ourselves bumping into a other fellow photographer who I'd been talking to. Anyway we moved on and started shooting. Later on I was contacted on Instagram by the photographer warning us that vandals, letting off fire extinguishers, had been inside and chased them out which goes to show how little time this hospital may have.

Anyway. On wards.

*Funfact:* The water on the floor makes it slippery, you'll never guess how I learned that.

*The Building*
The site dates back 1869 and was Known as the North Staffordshire infirmary and eye hospital (1890) the later the Royal Infirmary in 1925. Later the hospital, like may others, joined the newly formed NHS in 1948. Over time areas were rebuilt and extended one of which was the demolition of an older area to form the 4 main operating theaters in around 1950. Over time the hospital grew and became more modern with the more original areas still standing. 

By 2012 the facilities were outdated and the reasonable option was to relocate. By this time the hospital had 8 operating rooms (1 of which was neurosurgery), a morgue, X-Ray departments, cafe, more wards, a lot more wards, staff accommodation block,Research units and Labs.

After closure planning permission was granted but still nothing has happened and the area around is used more for car parking.

*The Video*


*The Photos*​

Note: Some of these photos are heavily edited. I forgot to export unedited versions.


DSC_9839


Cardio_KPUe
Written on the white board was the last time the surgery had been cleaned being 28/03/12 at 13:15pm meaning the last operating might have finished on that day.


Intensive Care_KPUe


RapidCare_KPUe



Lights_On_KPUrbex 
In here the last clean date was the 23rd or march 2012 at 16:53pm


Reflections_KPUe_NSRI


X_Ray_KPUe


ScreenShot_NeuroSurgery


Surgeon 
There was no reference to when this room was last cleaned.


Theater


Recovery Ward 


GrandEntrance_KPUe

And with that we left.

Any feedback on the photos/video is greatly appreciated.

KPUrban/Urbex
,


----------



## krela (Mar 27, 2019)

Heavily edited in a good way, love the water reflection shot.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Mar 27, 2019)

krela said:


> Heavily edited in a good way, love the water reflection shot.



Thanks alot. Probably one of my favs that reflection.


----------



## Sabtr (Mar 28, 2019)

I usually find hospitals boring (have also had too much personal interaction with them) but this set is awesome. The images are done very well so don't worry about that.
It's kinda strange but the closure dates match my own experiences with 'bodily repairs' in those places and it's strange to see them decay from that point (bet I have hospital nightmares tonight..)
I like it. Obviously your images show only a fraction of the place - be interesting to see a more in depth look at things.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Mar 28, 2019)

Sausage said:


> I usually find hospitals boring (have also had too much personal interaction with them) but this set is awesome. The images are done very well so don't worry about that.
> It's kinda strange but the closure dates match my own experiences with 'bodily repairs' in those places and it's strange to see them decay from that point (bet I have hospital nightmares tonight..)
> I like it. Obviously your images show only a fraction of the place - be interesting to see a more in depth look at things.
> Thanks for sharing.



Thanks a lot. my previous reports have more of the place in them so you'd have to look there for them, unfortunately I was only shooting areas I wanted to or didn't last time.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 28, 2019)

That's a nice set.glad you got back and done more


----------



## KPUrban_ (Mar 31, 2019)

Mikeymutt said:


> That's a nice set.glad you got back and done more



Thanks mikey. I had to go back knowing there was more operating rooms to find.


----------



## Wallasey (Apr 1, 2019)

Great set of snaps, the last one


----------



## KPUrban_ (Apr 1, 2019)

Wallasey said:


> Great set of snaps, the last one



Thanks a lot man, that last shot (Entrance hall) is a pain due to how it's built glad it's not terrible.


----------

